# Surveillance Mode?!?!?!



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If yours is a US cruze the automatic headlight switch just needs to be turned to the left to disable all lighting. I read on the camaro forum you can modify this spring loaded switch(remove the spring) so it can remain in the off position the next time you start, though I have not verified.


EDIT: Ignore my post as I see your in canada, from what I read on here the automatic headlight switch does not behave the same in canada & can't be turned off. Probably some BCM programming differences.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol yeah I tried that for an hour lady week lol. Bloody Canadians gotta do everything different huh lol.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Rewire everything into a master switch? It's not hard to get to all of the harnesses. Would need to run new power leads to each device off the battery using a terminal with multiple outputs but you could then send the input side of the terminal to the inside of the car for a switch. You could make it easier by tracing the wires as close to the cabin as you can and then splice in. Probably a 10 hr job if you aren't sure what you're looking for exactly.


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

****, that looks like It has a lot of room for error and could quite possibly fawk that up. I wonder if my dealership would help with something like that ???


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If all else fails put electrician tape around all the lights. 

True story. 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Lmfao Kermit, that's the easiest method lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

JAFO said:


> ****, that looks like It has a lot of room for error and could quite possibly fawk that up. I wonder if my dealership would help with something like that ???


Highly doubt the dealer would do something like that. 

So what's it like being batman?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you were near I'd wire it for you 


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> Highly doubt the dealer would do something like that.
> 
> So what's it like being batman?


Lmfao I wish I was Batman, he had better toys. I'm thinking of contacting whoever it does that sets up police cars. This could very well be a list cause.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If you were near I'd wire it for you
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Wikipedia


Thanks Sadistik... If I was closet I'd definitely let you help me out. Found an awesome switch for it .... The Surveillance Mode switch from KITT on knight rider lol.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Does your Canadian spec headlamp switch have the ability to even be turned to the left?
I ask because if it doesn't, maybe the U.S. spec. switch could be a 'Plug and Play' option.

Rob


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

The Canadian Switch can be turned to the left, which disables parking lamps when the car is in park. Nothing turns off if you turn the switch to the left while in motion. 

Il


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JAFO said:


> The Canadian Switch can be turned to the left, which disables parking lamps when the car is in park. Nothing turns off if you turn the switch to the left while in motion.
> 
> Il


That sucks. Are you guys allowed to dip down into USA and buy our cars(with the exception of the Evo 8)?



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah Merc we can definitely buy vehicles from the US, but we would be heavily taxed on it I'm sure. I'll figure something out I'm sure. However it just may not be possible.


----------

